# The American Bald Eagle



## Care4all

yesterday in the Meadow in front of my house, there was a Bald eagle, eating something he had caught.

It was so big!  I thought at first, it was a Wild turkey in the meadow, but then i noticed the white head, so i ran and got my camera and zoomed in on it and low and behold, a Bald Eagle....

The pics are not that clear....i so wish they were...it was an amazing site!  Especially when it took off...i missed the pic of it's full body in flight, but you can see on the last photo, where i got one wing of it in flight, HOW huge, huge, huge these creatures really are...










































this is where you can see his left wing behind the bulldozer...it was at least 3 feet long...6 feet spead when flying!






and this is my last shot of him.  If you look in the center of the pics at the tree line, you can see him in the middle of the pic, flying away...






the whole experience was awesome!

And this was a yearling I believe and not even a full grown Bald Eagle because he had speckled white spots on his back near his neck area...

I just LOVE the nature that i am able to experience by living here on the Maine Coast!

Care


----------



## Care4all

Are the white dots on the back of the neck normal and not just on the Bald eagle young?

It is a Bald eagle, no?


----------



## strollingbones

i love the pics....we gotta get you a sureshot or something lol


----------



## editec

Absolutely majestic birds, aren't they?

Tasty too.

Not as good as snail darters or loons, but if you boil 'em long enough they make a decent soup.

We're blessed to be able to live here, aren't we Care?

I was showing off my new place to some chums up from MASS who'd been shoving their new home on the North shore of  MASS up my ass for the last year or so. 

So, we're standing on the hill overlooking the pond when a couple beavers make their appearance.

My friends are excited by that, then the deer and fawn show up on the other side of the pond.

_"Did you plan that,"_ my chum asked?

Just then, an America Bald eagle flies over the pond, and since we're on a hill overlooking said pond, the thing is a eye level about 50 feet in front of us.

_Damn,_ I said, _"That eagle is making a pest of itself, again."_ 

They've never been back!


----------



## Care4all

editec said:


> Absolutely majestic birds, aren't they?
> 
> Tasty too.
> 
> Not as good as snail darters or loons, but if you boil 'em long enough they make a decent soup.
> 
> We're blessed to be able to live here, aren't we Care?
> 
> I was showing off my new place to some chums up from MASS who'd been shoving their new home on the North shore of  MASS up my ass for the last year or so.
> 
> So, we're standing on the hill overlooking the pond when a couple beavers make their appearance.
> 
> My friends are excited by that, then the deer and fawn show up on the other side of the pond.
> 
> _"Did you plan that,"_ my chum asked?
> 
> Just then, an America Bald eagle flies over the pond, and since we're on a hill overlooking said pond, the thing is a eye level about 50 feet in front of us.
> 
> _Damn,_ I said, _"That eagle is making a pest of itself, again."_
> 
> They've never been back!


i'm telling ya, i can NOT believe how big this eagle was....not until it flew off...at least 6 to 7 feet wing span, maybe even an 8 foot wingspan...  i just zoomed in on my last pic up there where it is at the tree tops....it is just absolutely HUGE, HUGE, HUGE....

GO HERE:  then find the way to zoom in...

Picasa Web Albums - John Doe - Bald Eagle in...

Yes, i feel very blessed to be here.


----------



## Care4all

Here is a closeup of my last picture of the Bald eagle....I'm telling ya, those trees are huge that he was flying by, which gives you and idea of his at least 7 foot wing span...


----------



## Againsheila

Bald eagles are making a come back. I'm not sure if they are still on the endangered species list or not.  They are a beautiful bird and I've seen several in flight around here.

Interesting story.  When I was in high school, our mascot was the Bald Eagle.  We had a stuffed one in a display that had been shot by one of our teachers before it was on the endangered list (late 50's, early 60's).  It was in that display for many many years when some idiot from the fish and game department came in and said it was illegal in the 90's and took it.  It took a lot of legal wrangling to get it back for the school and when they did, they didn't put it back in the display but hung it up over the cafeteria and some idiot vandalized it and ripped the head off of it.  I never heard if they ever found the head.

I guess PETA won this one.  Though I have no idea what kind of statement vandalizing a stuffed bald eagle makes for them.


----------



## AllieBaba

editec said:


> Absolutely majestic birds, aren't they?
> 
> Tasty too.
> 
> Not as good as snail darters or loons, but if you boil 'em long enough they make a decent soup.
> 
> We're blessed to be able to live here, aren't we Care?
> 
> I was showing off my new place to some chums up from MASS who'd been shoving their new home on the North shore of  MASS up my ass for the last year or so.
> 
> So, we're standing on the hill overlooking the pond when a couple beavers make their appearance.
> 
> My friends are excited by that, then the deer and fawn show up on the other side of the pond.
> 
> _"Did you plan that,"_ my chum asked?
> 
> Just then, an America Bald eagle flies over the pond, and since we're on a hill overlooking said pond, the thing is a eye level about 50 feet in front of us.
> 
> _Damn,_ I said, _"That eagle is making a pest of itself, again."_
> 
> They've never been back!



You realize killing an eagle is a felony, of course.

Eagles hunt fish and other animals...but they are also carrion birds, btw. And Golden Eagles are even bigger.

They can kill young deer by striking them behind the head with their "fists".


----------



## Care4all

The bald eagle was taken off of the Endangered Species list within the last couple of years, i believe?

We got them all over the place where I live....mainly because of the Penobscot Bay/River is a good feeding ground, I would suppose, plus plenty of forests to nest.

I would never eat one!!!  No matter how good Ed says they are.....  I got trouple eating turkey now, with all the wild turkeys that hang out at my feeder....they are now considered pets....my cat is scared to death of them though....they are so big!


----------



## CSM

Lots of eagles in Maine...heck there are a pair of nesting osprey very close to my boat slip. I love watching them.


----------



## Care4all

a couple of my turkey friends


----------



## sitarro

Care4all said:


> yesterday in the Meadow in front of my house, there was a Bald eagle, eating something he had caught.
> 
> It was so big!  I thought at first, it was a Wild turkey in the meadow, but then i noticed the white head, so i ran and got my camera and zoomed in on it and low and behold, a Bald Eagle....
> 
> The pics are not that clear....i so wish they were...it was an amazing site!  Especially when it took off...i missed the pic of it's full body in flight, but you can see on the last photo, where i got one wing of it in flight, HOW huge, huge, huge these creatures really are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is where you can see his left wing behind the bulldozer...it was at least 3 feet long...6 feet spead when flying!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is my last shot of him.  If you look in the center of the pics at the tree line, you can see him in the middle of the pic, flying away...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the whole experience was awesome!
> 
> And this was a yearling I believe and not even a full grown Bald Eagle because he had speckled white spots on his back near his neck area...
> 
> I just LOVE the nature that i am able to experience by living here on the Maine Coast!
> 
> Care



The Bald Eagle as a juvenile is completely dark brown with some spotting. They don't get their white head and tail feathers until they are 4-5 years old. closer to 5 is when they get the yellow beak and eyes. Yours is obviously at least 4-5 years old. I worked with a wild bird rehab group for a couple of years and visited a big one in Colorado. I was able to go into a giant 30 foot tall 100 foot long cage to help feed the eagles. They had 8, 2 Goldens, 5 adult Baldys and a juvenile named Einstein. He flew over us with his 7 foot wingspan, it was quite a rush.


----------



## Care4all

sitarro said:


> The Bald Eagle as a juvenile is completely dark brown with some spotting. They don't get their white head and tail feathers until they are 4-5 years old. closer to 5 is when they get the yellow beak and eyes. Yours is obviously at least 4-5 years old. I worked with a wild bird rehab group for a couple of years and visited a big one in Colorado. I was able to go into a giant 30 foot tall 100 foot long cage to help feed the eagles. They had 8, 2 Goldens, 5 adult Baldys and a juvenile named Einstein. He flew over us with his 7 foot wingspan, it was quite a rush.



Yes!  Thank you Sitarro, I went and googled Bald Eagles and read that around 5 years old, they should be with adult colors....in alot of other birds that i have viewed at my feeders loose their mundane feathers at a year....this is why I thought that this eagle was maybe only a year old at first...

This Eagle was so, so, so big!!!  I have seen them flying over head and screaming, quite annoying really....i live near a huge river mouth/bay with lots of uninhabited little islands in the center of it with lots of trees, critters and fish....BUT I had never viewed one up close....and really, not until it took flight, did it scare the pajesus out of me with its actual wing span size!  HIGE, HUGE, HUGE!

Then right on the other side of the meadow where the Bald Eagle was, there is a 25ft wide running brook, through the forrest, that leads to a LARGE lake.

I don't know what Eagles eat?  I actually think this Eagle was eating a fish?  They eat fish, right?  It easily could have been a gofer or field mice or squirrel or rabbit....if they eat those kind of things?

We spotted an eagle's nest right on the edge of that brook in a very tall dead looking tree, a year before this siting of this Eagle itself and when he flew off, that's where he headed, towards that nest my hubby and I saw the previous year when hiking around...so this could be his territory?


----------



## editec

Care4all said:


> Yes! Thank you Sitarro, I went and googled Bald Eagles and read that around 5 years old, they should be with adult colors....in alot of other birds that i have viewed at my feeders loose their mundane feathers at a year....this is why I thought that this eagle was maybe only a year old at first...
> 
> This Eagle was so, so, so big!!! I have seen them flying over head and screaming, quite annoying really....i live near a huge river mouth/bay with lots of uninhabited little islands in the center of it with lots of trees, critters and fish....BUT I had never viewed one up close....and really, not until it took flight, did it scare the pajesus out of me with its actual wing span size! HIGE, HUGE, HUGE!
> 
> Then right on the other side of the meadow where the Bald Eagle was, there is a 25ft wide running brook, through the forrest, that leads to a LARGE lake.
> 
> I don't know what Eagles eat? I actually think this Eagle was eating a fish? They eat fish, right? It easily could have been a gofer or field mice or squirrel or rabbit....if they eat those kind of things?
> 
> We spotted an eagle's nest right on the edge of that brook in a very tall dead looking tree, a year before this siting of this Eagle itself and when he flew off, that's where he headed, towards that nest my hubby and I saw the previous year when hiking around...so this could be his territory?


 
Eagles eat anything made of meat or fish.

They're more than happy to eat road kill or garbage.

The Osprey (which you must see much more frequently) only eat fresh fish.

(maybe they're Japanaese?)


----------



## Wyatt earp

Care4all said:


> yesterday in the Meadow in front of my house, there was a Bald eagle, eating something he had caught.
> 
> It was so big!  I thought at first, it was a Wild turkey in the meadow, but then i noticed the white head, so i ran and got my camera and zoomed in on it and low and behold, a Bald Eagle....
> 
> The pics are not that clear....i so wish they were...it was an amazing site!  Especially when it took off...i missed the pic of it's full body in flight, but you can see on the last photo, where i got one wing of it in flight, HOW huge, huge, huge these creatures really are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is where you can see his left wing behind the bulldozer...it was at least 3 feet long...6 feet spead when flying!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is my last shot of him.  If you look in the center of the pics at the tree line, you can see him in the middle of the pic, flying away...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the whole experience was awesome!
> 
> And this was a yearling I believe and not even a full grown Bald Eagle because he had speckled white spots on his back near his neck area...
> 
> I just LOVE the nature that i am able to experience by living here on the Maine Coast!
> 
> Care


 Damn so cool


----------



## Darkwind

Nice...

In the area where I live, there are two pairs of Bald Eagle within 20 miles of where I live...which is unusual.....

But yeah, they are massive birds....and extraordinarily beautiful.....

Thanks for the pics...

Where you live looks a lot like where I live....


----------



## Care4all

Darkwind said:


> Nice...
> 
> In the area where I live, there are two pairs of Bald Eagle within 20 miles of where I live...which is unusual.....
> 
> But yeah, they are massive birds....and extraordinarily beautiful.....
> 
> Thanks for the pics...
> 
> Where you live looks a lot like where I live....


Do you live on the Maine Coast?


----------



## Darkwind

Care4all said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice...
> 
> In the area where I live, there are two pairs of Bald Eagle within 20 miles of where I live...which is unusual.....
> 
> But yeah, they are massive birds....and extraordinarily beautiful.....
> 
> Thanks for the pics...
> 
> Where you live looks a lot like where I live....
> 
> 
> 
> Do you live on the Maine Coast?
Click to expand...

Oooooooooooooooooooooooo


Close!



But no.......





Northeast Pennsylvania....


----------



## Care4all

Darkwind said:


> Nice...
> 
> In the area where I live, there are two pairs of Bald Eagle within 20 miles of where I live...which is unusual.....
> 
> But yeah, they are massive birds....and extraordinarily beautiful.....
> 
> Thanks for the pics...
> 
> Where you live looks a lot like where I live....


Actually we live about a mile from the coast line, but even the coast line up here is all woods until you get right to the shore and then there are cliffs and rocky beaches, almost everywhere...a Sandy Beach is a rarity, but mostly Pine, and birch, Poplar/ Aspen, Maple, Lots of Apple Trees and Alder....some areas with Oak...but not nearly as many as there were in southern New England.


----------



## Darkwind

Care4all said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice...
> 
> In the area where I live, there are two pairs of Bald Eagle within 20 miles of where I live...which is unusual.....
> 
> But yeah, they are massive birds....and extraordinarily beautiful.....
> 
> Thanks for the pics...
> 
> Where you live looks a lot like where I live....
> 
> 
> 
> Actually we live about a mile from the coast line, but even the coast line up here is all woods until you get right to the shore and then there are cliffs and rocky beaches, almost everywhere...a Sandy Beach is a rarity, but mostly Pine, and birch, Poplar/ Aspen, Maple, Lots of Apple Trees and Alder....some areas with Oak...but not nearly as many as there were in southern New England.
Click to expand...

My kind of nature.....

I was just talking with a co-worker this morning about how I wanted to do the "lighthouse" vacation starting in upstate Maine and working My way down to N. Carolina...


----------



## Wyatt earp

Darkwind said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice...
> 
> In the area where I live, there are two pairs of Bald Eagle within 20 miles of where I live...which is unusual.....
> 
> But yeah, they are massive birds....and extraordinarily beautiful.....
> 
> Thanks for the pics...
> 
> Where you live looks a lot like where I live....
> 
> 
> 
> Actually we live about a mile from the coast line, but even the coast line up here is all woods until you get right to the shore and then there are cliffs and rocky beaches, almost everywhere...a Sandy Beach is a rarity, but mostly Pine, and birch, Poplar/ Aspen, Maple, Lots of Apple Trees and Alder....some areas with Oak...but not nearly as many as there were in southern New England.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My kind of nature.....
> 
> I was just talking with a co-worker this morning about how I wanted to do the "lighthouse" vacation starting in upstate Maine and working My way down to N. Carolina...
Click to expand...


I heard about the lighthouse vacation...

That would be an awesome thing to do.


----------



## Darkwind

bear513 said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice...
> 
> In the area where I live, there are two pairs of Bald Eagle within 20 miles of where I live...which is unusual.....
> 
> But yeah, they are massive birds....and extraordinarily beautiful.....
> 
> Thanks for the pics...
> 
> Where you live looks a lot like where I live....
> 
> 
> 
> Actually we live about a mile from the coast line, but even the coast line up here is all woods until you get right to the shore and then there are cliffs and rocky beaches, almost everywhere...a Sandy Beach is a rarity, but mostly Pine, and birch, Poplar/ Aspen, Maple, Lots of Apple Trees and Alder....some areas with Oak...but not nearly as many as there were in southern New England.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My kind of nature.....
> 
> I was just talking with a co-worker this morning about how I wanted to do the "lighthouse" vacation starting in upstate Maine and working My way down to N. Carolina...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I heard about the lighthouse vacation...
> 
> That would be an awesome thing to do.
Click to expand...

I know....I've heard about it from people who've actually done just the Maine Coast version.....and they rave about it..


----------



## Care4all

Darkwind said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice...
> 
> In the area where I live, there are two pairs of Bald Eagle within 20 miles of where I live...which is unusual.....
> 
> But yeah, they are massive birds....and extraordinarily beautiful.....
> 
> Thanks for the pics...
> 
> Where you live looks a lot like where I live....
> 
> 
> 
> Actually we live about a mile from the coast line, but even the coast line up here is all woods until you get right to the shore and then there are cliffs and rocky beaches, almost everywhere...a Sandy Beach is a rarity, but mostly Pine, and birch, Poplar/ Aspen, Maple, Lots of Apple Trees and Alder....some areas with Oak...but not nearly as many as there were in southern New England.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My kind of nature.....
> 
> I was just talking with a co-worker this morning about how I wanted to do the "lighthouse" vacation starting in upstate Maine and working My way down to N. Carolina...
Click to expand...

Here are some pics of deer in my yard in the Fall with the Meadow right across the Way that I took the Eagle pics, and also some pics of the Meadow and the Deer coming out by the loads from the woods at dusk....  lots and lots and lots of deer.....  we have one neighbor with his home on 10 acreas and one new neighbor with his home on 125 acreas.....all the rest around us for hundreds if not thousands of acres is woods right down to the shoreline.  We moved up here from the 'rat race' in Massachusetts, to basically "get away from it all"...  Neighbors have their pick on the deer come hunting season...in fact, last fall he thanked me for making sure the deer get fattened up on my apples for him....hahahahahaha, of course I hit him when he said that....

the lighthouse tour would be awesome....the hubby and I have visited 4 lighthouses, but have a few to go just to finish Maine....  our regular beach that is fairly private with no one around, ever...is a Lighthouse beach....near here.

Here are the deer pics I posted on USMB, some are good pics, some it was dark and bad pics...

Deer- Take 2 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

Deer In Yard Today, Under Wild Apple Tree | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

Deer, Deer, Everywhere! | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Darkwind

Care4all said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice...
> 
> In the area where I live, there are two pairs of Bald Eagle within 20 miles of where I live...which is unusual.....
> 
> But yeah, they are massive birds....and extraordinarily beautiful.....
> 
> Thanks for the pics...
> 
> Where you live looks a lot like where I live....
> 
> 
> 
> Actually we live about a mile from the coast line, but even the coast line up here is all woods until you get right to the shore and then there are cliffs and rocky beaches, almost everywhere...a Sandy Beach is a rarity, but mostly Pine, and birch, Poplar/ Aspen, Maple, Lots of Apple Trees and Alder....some areas with Oak...but not nearly as many as there were in southern New England.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My kind of nature.....
> 
> I was just talking with a co-worker this morning about how I wanted to do the "lighthouse" vacation starting in upstate Maine and working My way down to N. Carolina...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here are some pics of deer in my yard in the Fall with the Meadow right across the Way that I took the Eagle pics, and also some pics of the Meadow and the Deer coming out by the loads from the woods at dusk....  lots and lots and lots of deer.....  we have one neighbor with his home on 10 acreas and one new neighbor with his home on 125 acreas.....all the rest around us for hundreds if not thousands of acres is woods right down to the shoreline.  We moved up here from the 'rat race' in Massachusetts, to basically "get away from it all"...  Neighbors have their pick on the deer come hunting season...in fact, last fall he thanked me for making sure the deer get fattened up on my apples for him....hahahahahaha, of course I hit him when he said that....
> 
> the lighthouse tour would be awesome....the hubby and I have visited 4 lighthouses, but have a few to go just to finish Maine....  our regular beach that is fairly private with no one around, ever...is a Lighthouse beach....near here.
> 
> Here are the deer pics I posted on USMB, some are good pics, some it was dark and bad pics...
> 
> Deer- Take 2 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Deer In Yard Today, Under Wild Apple Tree | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Deer, Deer, Everywhere! | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
Click to expand...

Very nice!  Almost makes Me reconsider giving up meat!  lol


----------



## Care4all

Darkwind said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice...
> 
> In the area where I live, there are two pairs of Bald Eagle within 20 miles of where I live...which is unusual.....
> 
> But yeah, they are massive birds....and extraordinarily beautiful.....
> 
> Thanks for the pics...
> 
> Where you live looks a lot like where I live....
> 
> 
> 
> Actually we live about a mile from the coast line, but even the coast line up here is all woods until you get right to the shore and then there are cliffs and rocky beaches, almost everywhere...a Sandy Beach is a rarity, but mostly Pine, and birch, Poplar/ Aspen, Maple, Lots of Apple Trees and Alder....some areas with Oak...but not nearly as many as there were in southern New England.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My kind of nature.....
> 
> I was just talking with a co-worker this morning about how I wanted to do the "lighthouse" vacation starting in upstate Maine and working My way down to N. Carolina...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here are some pics of deer in my yard in the Fall with the Meadow right across the Way that I took the Eagle pics, and also some pics of the Meadow and the Deer coming out by the loads from the woods at dusk....  lots and lots and lots of deer.....  we have one neighbor with his home on 10 acreas and one new neighbor with his home on 125 acreas.....all the rest around us for hundreds if not thousands of acres is woods right down to the shoreline.  We moved up here from the 'rat race' in Massachusetts, to basically "get away from it all"...  Neighbors have their pick on the deer come hunting season...in fact, last fall he thanked me for making sure the deer get fattened up on my apples for him....hahahahahaha, of course I hit him when he said that....
> 
> the lighthouse tour would be awesome....the hubby and I have visited 4 lighthouses, but have a few to go just to finish Maine....  our regular beach that is fairly private with no one around, ever...is a Lighthouse beach....near here.
> 
> Here are the deer pics I posted on USMB, some are good pics, some it was dark and bad pics...
> 
> Deer- Take 2 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Deer In Yard Today, Under Wild Apple Tree | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Deer, Deer, Everywhere! | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very nice!  Almost makes Me reconsider giving up meat!  lol
Click to expand...

I don't eat them!!!!  And I don't kill them!!!!

But my neighbors do, they love Venison...it's a regular weekly meal for them!

BE PREPARED if you do the Maine Lighthouse tour and come here on vacation...

the hubby and I used to come up and vacation here, once we made it up to above the Mid Coast, we fell in love with it and KNEW in our heart of hearts, we were going to move here some day, come hell or high water....it took us about 5-6 years to wind down our lives, sell our home and Just Do It.


----------



## Darkwind

Care4all said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice...
> 
> In the area where I live, there are two pairs of Bald Eagle within 20 miles of where I live...which is unusual.....
> 
> But yeah, they are massive birds....and extraordinarily beautiful.....
> 
> Thanks for the pics...
> 
> Where you live looks a lot like where I live....
> 
> 
> 
> Actually we live about a mile from the coast line, but even the coast line up here is all woods until you get right to the shore and then there are cliffs and rocky beaches, almost everywhere...a Sandy Beach is a rarity, but mostly Pine, and birch, Poplar/ Aspen, Maple, Lots of Apple Trees and Alder....some areas with Oak...but not nearly as many as there were in southern New England.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My kind of nature.....
> 
> I was just talking with a co-worker this morning about how I wanted to do the "lighthouse" vacation starting in upstate Maine and working My way down to N. Carolina...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here are some pics of deer in my yard in the Fall with the Meadow right across the Way that I took the Eagle pics, and also some pics of the Meadow and the Deer coming out by the loads from the woods at dusk....  lots and lots and lots of deer.....  we have one neighbor with his home on 10 acreas and one new neighbor with his home on 125 acreas.....all the rest around us for hundreds if not thousands of acres is woods right down to the shoreline.  We moved up here from the 'rat race' in Massachusetts, to basically "get away from it all"...  Neighbors have their pick on the deer come hunting season...in fact, last fall he thanked me for making sure the deer get fattened up on my apples for him....hahahahahaha, of course I hit him when he said that....
> 
> the lighthouse tour would be awesome....the hubby and I have visited 4 lighthouses, but have a few to go just to finish Maine....  our regular beach that is fairly private with no one around, ever...is a Lighthouse beach....near here.
> 
> Here are the deer pics I posted on USMB, some are good pics, some it was dark and bad pics...
> 
> Deer- Take 2 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Deer In Yard Today, Under Wild Apple Tree | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Deer, Deer, Everywhere! | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very nice!  Almost makes Me reconsider giving up meat!  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't eat them!!!!  And I don't kill them!!!!
> 
> But my neighbors do, they love Venison...it's a regular weekly meal for them!
> 
> BE PREPARED if you do the Maine Lighthouse tour and come here on vacation...
> 
> the hubby and I used to come up and vacation here, once we made it up to above the Mid Coast, we fell in love with it and KNEW in our heart of hearts, we were going to move here some day, come hell or high water....it took us about 5-6 years to wind down our lives, sell our home and Just Do It.
Click to expand...

Well, not a danger because I have to get My act in line....doc found a blockage so I'm off meat, dairy, poultry.....if it has a face or a mother, its safe from My table.  lol

From what I've seen in your pics....I'm already smitten...but there is little danger of My living there......I thought winters in PA were brutal....I'd not even want to try a Maine winter.....This California boy don't do that kind of cold....


----------



## Care4all

Darkwind said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually we live about a mile from the coast line, but even the coast line up here is all woods until you get right to the shore and then there are cliffs and rocky beaches, almost everywhere...a Sandy Beach is a rarity, but mostly Pine, and birch, Poplar/ Aspen, Maple, Lots of Apple Trees and Alder....some areas with Oak...but not nearly as many as there were in southern New England.
> 
> 
> 
> My kind of nature.....
> 
> I was just talking with a co-worker this morning about how I wanted to do the "lighthouse" vacation starting in upstate Maine and working My way down to N. Carolina...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here are some pics of deer in my yard in the Fall with the Meadow right across the Way that I took the Eagle pics, and also some pics of the Meadow and the Deer coming out by the loads from the woods at dusk....  lots and lots and lots of deer.....  we have one neighbor with his home on 10 acreas and one new neighbor with his home on 125 acreas.....all the rest around us for hundreds if not thousands of acres is woods right down to the shoreline.  We moved up here from the 'rat race' in Massachusetts, to basically "get away from it all"...  Neighbors have their pick on the deer come hunting season...in fact, last fall he thanked me for making sure the deer get fattened up on my apples for him....hahahahahaha, of course I hit him when he said that....
> 
> the lighthouse tour would be awesome....the hubby and I have visited 4 lighthouses, but have a few to go just to finish Maine....  our regular beach that is fairly private with no one around, ever...is a Lighthouse beach....near here.
> 
> Here are the deer pics I posted on USMB, some are good pics, some it was dark and bad pics...
> 
> Deer- Take 2 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Deer In Yard Today, Under Wild Apple Tree | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Deer, Deer, Everywhere! | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very nice!  Almost makes Me reconsider giving up meat!  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't eat them!!!!  And I don't kill them!!!!
> 
> But my neighbors do, they love Venison...it's a regular weekly meal for them!
> 
> BE PREPARED if you do the Maine Lighthouse tour and come here on vacation...
> 
> the hubby and I used to come up and vacation here, once we made it up to above the Mid Coast, we fell in love with it and KNEW in our heart of hearts, we were going to move here some day, come hell or high water....it took us about 5-6 years to wind down our lives, sell our home and Just Do It.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, not a danger because I have to get My act in line....doc found a blockage so I'm off meat, dairy, poultry.....if it has a face or a mother, its safe from My table.  lol
> 
> From what I've seen in your pics....I'm already smitten...but there is little danger of My living there......I thought winters in PA were brutal....I'd not even want to try a Maine winter.....This California boy don't do that kind of cold....
Click to expand...

I'm a Florida girl, the hubby born and bread in Florida....we moved up to New England for a job offer I had gotten many years ago....You'd be surprised what you can get used to....acclimated to.

If you live on the coast of Maine, the snow is not as bad as it would be if you lived inland, and it is warmer winters on the coast...still cold but much better than the rest of the State....

What we like the most, is few people and more Nature.  No traffic jams, no bumper to bumper traffic, no horns, no lights at night, just the clear dark sky and stars...and the sounds of coyote in the distance....

Sorry about your bockage...can't they do something besides change your diet?


----------



## Darkwind

Care4all said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> My kind of nature.....
> 
> I was just talking with a co-worker this morning about how I wanted to do the "lighthouse" vacation starting in upstate Maine and working My way down to N. Carolina...
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some pics of deer in my yard in the Fall with the Meadow right across the Way that I took the Eagle pics, and also some pics of the Meadow and the Deer coming out by the loads from the woods at dusk....  lots and lots and lots of deer.....  we have one neighbor with his home on 10 acreas and one new neighbor with his home on 125 acreas.....all the rest around us for hundreds if not thousands of acres is woods right down to the shoreline.  We moved up here from the 'rat race' in Massachusetts, to basically "get away from it all"...  Neighbors have their pick on the deer come hunting season...in fact, last fall he thanked me for making sure the deer get fattened up on my apples for him....hahahahahaha, of course I hit him when he said that....
> 
> the lighthouse tour would be awesome....the hubby and I have visited 4 lighthouses, but have a few to go just to finish Maine....  our regular beach that is fairly private with no one around, ever...is a Lighthouse beach....near here.
> 
> Here are the deer pics I posted on USMB, some are good pics, some it was dark and bad pics...
> 
> Deer- Take 2 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Deer In Yard Today, Under Wild Apple Tree | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Deer, Deer, Everywhere! | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very nice!  Almost makes Me reconsider giving up meat!  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't eat them!!!!  And I don't kill them!!!!
> 
> But my neighbors do, they love Venison...it's a regular weekly meal for them!
> 
> BE PREPARED if you do the Maine Lighthouse tour and come here on vacation...
> 
> the hubby and I used to come up and vacation here, once we made it up to above the Mid Coast, we fell in love with it and KNEW in our heart of hearts, we were going to move here some day, come hell or high water....it took us about 5-6 years to wind down our lives, sell our home and Just Do It.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, not a danger because I have to get My act in line....doc found a blockage so I'm off meat, dairy, poultry.....if it has a face or a mother, its safe from My table.  lol
> 
> From what I've seen in your pics....I'm already smitten...but there is little danger of My living there......I thought winters in PA were brutal....I'd not even want to try a Maine winter.....This California boy don't do that kind of cold....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a Florida girl, the hubby born and bread in Florida....we moved up to New England for a job offer I had gotten many years ago....You'd be surprised what you can get used to....acclimated to.
> 
> If you live on the coast of Maine, the snow is not as bad as it would be if you lived inland, and it is warmer winters on the coast...still cold but much better than the rest of the State....
> 
> What we like the most, is few people and more Nature.  No traffic jams, no bumper to bumper traffic, no horns, no lights at night, just the clear dark sky and stars...and the sounds of coyote in the distance....
> 
> Sorry about your bockage...can't they do something besides change your diet?
Click to expand...

That is enticing to be sure.....I do love My solitude and star gazing......I lived for a long time in places like the SF Bay Area and Sacramento....where a quiet night meant few than 2 dozen sirens were hears and the police helicopter only passed over you house twice!   But I do get that.  SF and much of the California coast is like that...it can be cold in the interior, but the ocean acts as a moderator and keeps the temps more even.....cooler in summer, warmer in winter...

As for the blockage....I agreed to do the diet exercise aspect first....next comes the stantin drugs  if a baby aspirin isn't enough....the goal is to get My cholesterol down below 150 for the good, 80 for the bad.......if those won't work, they're talking stents.....

I'll avoid that if possible.


----------



## Valerie

just spotted this headline fyi  
_
_

_
Thirteen bald eagles were found dead over the weekend near a farm on Maryland’s Eastern Shore in what authorities say is the largest single die-off of bald eagles in the state in 30 years._

_Thirteen bald eagles found dead on Maryland farm in unusual incident_


----------



## Valerie

It was not immediately clear what had caused the birds to die but one official said there were “no obvious signs of trauma with these birds,” according to Candy Thomson, a spokeswoman for the Maryland Natural Resources Police.

The discovery of 13 dead bald eagles was the largest single incident in decades for the state, officials said. At least three of the birds were mature, with the signature white heads and brown bodies. Two of the birds were close to being mature birds, officials said, and the rest were considered immature birds with no white feathers.

“It’s been 30 years since we’ve seen anything like this involving this many dead bald eagles,” Thomson said. “Three mature eagles, the ones we all love that look like the national bird, are gone.”

“It’s sad that we have three eagles of mating ability that have been eliminated from our population.”

A reward of $2,500 is being offered for information in the case. 

Thirteen bald eagles found dead on Maryland farm in unusual incident


----------

